# Horn pulled loose



## Pam roberts (Feb 13, 2016)

our young Nigerian dwarf goat got his head stuck and pulled one of his horns loose. It's not actively bleeding but I can see blood and it is crooked. It is painful to touch it. Only a couple of inches long. Will it heal on its own? What should we do?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 13, 2016)

Greetings @Pam roberts from the front range in Colorado  Sorry your goat's injury brought you to us. The horn is attached to the bone area that covers the sinuses. Has he separated the horn from the bone, or did he break away the horn and a section of bone together? Is the skin broken? You said you can see blood but it's not bleeding... 

I don't know, but depending on the extent of the damage if you can (try to) immobilize that entire area, the bone should re-attach but I don't know how strong it will be, and being as it's a goat we're discussing here, my guess is he won't like it immobilized and will do everything in his power to re-mobilize it and hence re-damage it  

Perhaps a vet visit is in order? If they have to surgically remove the horn, you might have the other done at the same time so he doesn't walk through life with his head sideways... 

@Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @animalmom @frustratedearthmother Are just some of the goat pros around here and hopefully can guide you better.


----------



## Pam roberts (Feb 13, 2016)

I'll have to have my husband look close again ... I can't!! Thanks for ur help!!


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 13, 2016)

I think it would be good to involve the vet. He may need some meds to keep infection from setting in. Aside from infection if he does not keep jostling it, it will likely heal back on of there is not a lot of internal damage to the tissue. It may heal weird though. Who knows at this point.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 13, 2016)

I have never had this happen
I would guess he will have a crooked horn though


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 13, 2016)

Have had one of my young, wild rams do this. I left it be and it healed though crooked.


----------



## Pam roberts (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks everybody for your help. She is eating and seems ok except she won't come to us ... Out of character. Hoping she'll calm down and get back to normal quickly.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 14, 2016)

Is it a she or he? You've used both... Not that it really matters WRT the injury. I'd expect if it hurts, he/she might have an attitude adjustment until it heals some. Keep its distance to avoid contact (and pain). Once it starts healing I'm sure he/she will go back to his/her normal self again.


----------



## Pam roberts (Feb 14, 2016)

It's a she ... She seems a little better. I keep trying to see if one eye looks odd but I think it's the crooked horn making it look different.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah, I bet she isn't wanting anyone to have anything to do with her head right now.  Once you are able to put hands on I do think it would be prudent to have a Vet check her out to see your best options.  Is she current with her annual CDT shot?  If not you may want to consider a tetanus shot.

Please keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 15, 2016)

animalmom said:


> Yeah, I bet she isn't wanting anyone to have anything to do with her head right now.  Once you are able to put hands on I do think it would be prudent to have a Vet check her out to see your best options.  Is she current with her annual CDT shot?  If not you may want to consider a tetanus shot.
> 
> Please keep us posted on her progress.


x2

We have had the meat goats loosen their horns, never enough to make it crooked but enough to partially separate the horn & bleed. I don't usually do anything other then make sure they are UTD on shots. 

It sounds like your girl is worse then ours. I would try and pack it full of triple antibiotic ointment when you get your hand on her.


----------



## Pam roberts (Feb 18, 2016)

She's just a baby ... About 3 months old ... No shots yet so I guess we need to get that done. She's better though. Doesn't hurt her to touch her horn but it is still crooked. Thanks everybody for the advice and support!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 18, 2016)

Sounds like letting nature take it's course worked out just fine.  So her horn symmetry has a little "character" now.  Would you share some pics when you can? Might help others out some day. I'd still suggest the CD&T shot if it hasn't been given yet.


----------



## Pam roberts (Feb 19, 2016)

Pictures to follow soon . . . And the CD&T shot as well!  Thanks again!


----------

